# why are kittens born with Fleas??



## lovecats2009 (May 6, 2009)

Im not sure if this is true or not but someone told me that kittens are born with fleas.

Is this true? and if so why and how?


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

i'm not a cat person, but, i've never heard of this. Maybe its only if the mother has them?

I'm sure someone with more knowledge will along soon xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

No , thats not true. They will only get fleas if mom or another pet has fleas. If mom and the rest of the household is flea free, so will the kittens


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> No , thats not true. They will only get fleas if mom or another pet has fleas. If mom and the rest of the household is flea free, so will the kittens


That's what i thought to !


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

They used to say that years ago...but its not true..dont think you can treat small kittens just now there to young..


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

kittens are NOT born with fleas!!!!!! If they were it would mean that fleas live internally in the mother and can survive being surrounded by amniotic fuid for 9 weeks in the womb! Fleas can be caught off the mother very soon after birth IF the mother has fleas - there are sprays (frontline I believe) that you can use on very young kittens and of course flea combing won't harm the kittens at all.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> They used to say that years ago...but its not true..dont think you can treat small kittens just now there to young..


you can treat from 2 DAYS OLD,its roundworms most pups and kits are born with


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> you can treat from 2 DAYS OLD,its roundworms most pups and kits are born with


Thats great now i didnt know that.. see you learn something new everyday..


----------

